
It’s Time to Regulate the Internet - raleighm
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2018/03/its-time-to-regulate-the-internet/556097/?single_page=true
======
dictum
I feel like I should have stopped reading at "founding bro" – surely there are
better jabs to make at the man than to infantilize and ascribe him a
personality he doesn't even have.

Though the author advocates for privacy, he also lets slip a different
discomfort:

"Facebook apparently had no qualms about handing over access to your data to
the charlatans working on behalf Cambridge Analytica—expending nary a moment’s
time vetting them or worrying about whatever ulterior motives they might have
had for collecting so much sensitive information."

I'm reading this in the most cynical way, so forgive me the desire to read it
in the worst light, but it telegraphs that the real problem to some isn't the
ever greater violation (and abolishing) of privacy, but that it is being
performed by unvetted undesirables.

